# What to use with the Gilmour Foam Gun



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi

I'm looking to purchase a Gilmour Foam Gun could you recommend a product to use with it.
Would prefer to buy by the gallon as I've 3 cars to washat a time.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Have a look here mate, all the information that you should need.


----------

